# 17 Jewel Omega Cal. 1337 Movement



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

OK .... quartz experts









Explain where, how and why this Omega Cal. 1337 movement has 17 jewels?

And are there any other multi-jewel quartz movements around ?


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

The ETA movement in my VDB has 27-jewels. It has four motors and seven hands so I guess some of them must have some functional value, but whether they're all of any real use I don't know.

I can see at least one jewel in that Omega movement and possibly five. Not sure where the others may be.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

I think because they didn't know any better! It was the protocall.

The Oysterquartz movement has 11 jewels. And alse a rate trimmer just like yours to compensate for the changes in the crystals' frequency as it ages.

A nice piece to have in your collection.


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

This little beauty has a 15 jewel ETA quartz. Why? I dunno...


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

The above was supposed to have a pic of a Luminox tank, but I got this message "Global Space Left: 383bytes" have I hit some picture storage limit? The pic itself was 60k


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Fred had some problems with attached images in another thread too. Let's give it a try







This image is deliberately too big (77.5K in file size) so I should get an error message:

<There should be a picture of a Raketa R2350 8 jewel quartz here>

Well, I didn't get an error message when previewing the post but obviously it hasn't worked and I still have a "global" space of 60K.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Now the same picture but only 53.9K:

*Raketa R2350 8-jewel quartz*

This time the attachment worked. You can see the attached image listed in the "File Attachments" section when adding or editing your reply. Strangely though, the global space left says "unlimited"









I guess the answer is to keep file sizes down to a few K below 60K.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I think maybe Roy's just tweaked something re. the global limit.

In the Raketa movement picture, four jewels are clearly visible. I would guess that the other four are on the opposite side of the "cogs" making a total of eight.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> I think maybe Roy's just tweaked something re. the global limit.


Your right Rich,


----------

